# ford f250 front axle



## stretch1 (Dec 3, 2008)

a friend of mine has a 2000 f250 7.3, does anyone know if it has a dana 50 or 60 front axle


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

I think its a 50


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

solid axle Dana 60


----------



## mr.muddmotors (Jan 3, 2009)

should be a 50


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

couldn't edit post


went to research it came with Dana 50 or dana 60


our 01 F250 have dana 60 it say on pumpkin


Dana 50 = 229
Dana 60 = 248
The three digit model number is cast into the center section, upside down, on the passenger side above the horizontal reinforcement rib.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

yup, you have to look at the axle and find the tag, or the casting number. 
2000 could be either a 50 or a 60. ford did not go strictly to the 60 front axle till 2002.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

my 03 has a 60


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

My old 02, I think it was the 50, not sure though


----------



## stretch1 (Dec 3, 2008)

alright thanks ill have to look, we put a wheel bearing on it the other night cause it was bad, and the axle shaft is very sloppy in it after the new bearing, so now we figure there is bearings in the axle that have to be warn out


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

stretch1
There is normally about 1/8" play at the yokes. The only bearing supporting the axle shaft is the torrington bearing that comes already installed in the new unit bearing. The inner axle end is supported by the differential splines, and the outer stub shaft is supported by the lockout & torrington bearing. My axle yokes move enough to contact the upper ball joint grease zerk. My unit bearing is only about two weeks old. A 2000 F250 should have the D50 front axle.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

stretch1
There is normally about 1/8" play at the yokes. The only bearing supporting the axle shaft is the torrington bearing that comes already installed in the new unit bearing. The inner axle end is supported by the differential splines, and the outer stub shaft is supported by the lockout & torrington bearing. My axle yokes move enough to contact the upper ball joint grease zerk. My unit bearing is only about two weeks old. A 2000 F250 should have the D50 front axle.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

2000 has the Dana 50

(my 01 F-350 has the D50 as well....yes I'm sure as I put a D50 ARB and 4.56s in it)


99-01 SRW Fords were D50
02+ is when Ford swtiched to the D60 (some early 02s still had the D50).


----------

